# Deinstalling a port with all dependencies



## adripillo (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm trying to delete complete KDE4 to install the last version kde4.10.1. I go to the port and type `make deinstall` but when I try to install the new one it starts to make conflicts with kde4.8 dependencies so how I fully delete KDE4? I'm using a phone to write this so sorry for the words.


----------



## jozze (Apr 30, 2013)

I use PKGNG, and there you just run `# pkg autoremove`, which will remove everything, that was there only as some dependency, and is not needed anymore, or was just a build dependency. If you don't use PKGNG, you might want to see ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves, but be careful with that utility:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3518

Use `# portsdb -R x11/kde4` to obtain list of dependencies (this I think is for KDE 4.8, I couldn't find 4.10 in the ports collection, so maybe you'll have to change the path accordingly).


----------

